# Dont set your crab traps too shallow!!



## NateJ (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope the pic explains everything.........If yall want the back-story on this let me know. Its embarrassing but i aint too proud.

-Nate


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 6, 2011)

looks like some critters got after the bait at low tide...you eat 'em?


----------



## trouthound (Apr 6, 2011)

You caught two of the legendary Satilla River skunk ape offspring.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like photoshop to me.


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, looks like somebody will be eatin Coon and Taters!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Apr 6, 2011)

Just drop it back in, they'll work for crab bait...


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 6, 2011)

holy smokes, I never had coon dipped in melted butter before, let me know how it tastes! Thats gonna make one wierd low country boil as well! LOL


----------



## Cadcom (Apr 7, 2011)

Is there a limit on Salt water coon?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 7, 2011)

NateJ said:


> I hope the pic explains everything.........If yall want the back-story on this let me know. Its embarrassing but i aint too proud.
> 
> -Nate



So post the story up already


----------



## Mud Minnow (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess the second one went in to save the first one.


----------



## NateJ (Apr 8, 2011)

You guys pretty much guessed it. I reckon i set them traps up too shallow, and them fellers got in there on a low tide, ate all the bait, then they high tide came in, and they couldn't get out. 

 That was the last thing I was expecting, when the top of that trap popped the water, and the first thing I see is big nasty wet balls of fur. I cant lie.....it scared me for a sec. Then once I realized what they were, I thought somebody put'em in there, playin a prank or something. Then I figured I prob had 'em too shallow and the traps exposed during low tide.

My dad & friends have started callin me the  KOON WHISPERER. Says I should name the boat that as well.........................


----------



## Onceinawhile (Apr 8, 2011)

well i believe in... do the crime do the time.  those thieves got caught stealing and the punishment was the death penalty.


----------



## geaux-fish (Apr 8, 2011)

Dang it


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 8, 2011)

wow, thats a tough way to die.


----------



## work2play (Apr 9, 2011)

lmbo!


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 13, 2011)

That is a classic!


----------



## G Duck (Apr 14, 2011)

At least they died with a full belly!


----------



## fishdog (Apr 14, 2011)

*Now thats funny!!!!*



Cadcom said:


> Is there a limit on Salt water coon?


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 15, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Looks like photoshop to me.



Really look again.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Man That sux. Coon Whisperer........thats funny.......


----------



## seeker (Apr 27, 2011)

You were just teaching them how to swim.


----------



## 56willysnut (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey that's a new way to waterboard the Gitmo detainees!!!


----------



## gtparts (Apr 30, 2011)

Mama always said, "Stupid is, as stupid does." Reckon which one was stupid and what was the other one named?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Looks like photoshop to me.


That would be alot of work just to tell a story about what happen to him


----------



## oldcsm (Apr 30, 2011)

Guys, I'm not faulting anyone but it's a shame that these critters died that way. They were simply trying to survive. I don't view this as funny at all. If you do, I think you've not experienced life and death enough in a personal way to appreciate life.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (May 3, 2011)

Onceinawhile:

You look very familiar!


----------

